# Boxed Lüfter brauchbar? (i5 2400)



## cYp` (9. Mai 2011)

*Boxed Lüfter brauchbar? (i5 2400)*

Guten Abend Gemeinde 

Eine kurze Frage hätte ich zu dem boxed Lüfter vom i5 2400:
Ist Dieser brauchbar?
Wie sieht es mit der Laufstärke aus?
Und falls die Dinger total für die Tonne sind, welche günstigen Alternativen gibt es?

Übertaktet wird ja anscheinend nicht 

Danke schonmal und

Gruß

cYp


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Boxed Lüfter brauchbar? (i5 2400)*

Wenn nicht übertaktet wird und es kein ultra Silent-PC sein soll, reicht der Boxed aus.
Ob er dir zu laut ist oder nicht, musst du schon selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Boxed Lüfter brauchbar? (i5 2400)*

das hier würde ich für dein system kaufen
DeepCool IceEdge 400 NI AMD und Intel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
der preis ist gut und die hardware auch! bei alternate hat das teil eine 5 sterne wertung!

box kühler sind mies und das schlechteste was man im pc verbauen kann,box kühler fliegen bei mir direkt nach dem cpu kauf in die tonne oder aufm speicher falls mal vorrübergehen gebraucht sprich nur für par tage bis was neues da ist! rate von boxkühler ab! für geschenk ok aber fürn gebrauch echt nur für nottfälle oder wie geschrieben für vorrübergehen office betrieb!


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Boxed Lüfter brauchbar? (i5 2400)*

Die Intel Boxed Kühler sind weitaus besser als man denken mag, für den normalen Betrieb vollkommen ausreichend, wenn man da keine hohen Ansprüche hat, kann man sich die Kohle für nen extra Kühler schenken.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Boxed Lüfter brauchbar? (i5 2400)*

Also der Boxed-Kühler für Sandy-Bridge hält die CPU auf einer halbwegs vernünftigen Temperatur, wird dabei aber nichtmal 1 sone laut!


----------



## Darkseth (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Boxed Lüfter brauchbar? (i5 2400)*

Ich würde sagen, im normalen Betrieb (ohne vollgas mit Prime95 die ganze zeit), und wenn man die gehäuselüfter nicht auf Ultra-Silent getrimmt hat, wird man den Boxed kaum raushören.

Als ich in meinem HAF 922 den i5 750 Boxed gegen den Mugen 2 getauscht hab, hab ich im Idle kaum nen unterschied festgestellt subjektiv (wenn dann nur sehr Minimal), Aber hatte da noch keine Lüftersteuerung, und Lüfter vom Mugen auf PWM statt Voltage (im Idle auf 850rpm, und jetz mit Voltage 0-300).

Wie schon gesagt wurde, wenn du kein Silent-System hast, ist er schon zu gebrauchen^^


----------



## Darkseth (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Boxed Lüfter brauchbar? (i5 2400)*

Post wurde seltsamerweise Doppelt abgeschickt :/


----------



## NebuLa (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Boxed Lüfter brauchbar? (i5 2400)*

Brauchen kann man den schon. Auch von der Lautstärke her ist er noch ok.

Nur musst du dir vor Augen halten dass die Lautstärke bei so einem kleinen Kühlblock die Lautstärke/Temperatur ziemlich schnell ansteigt wenn man den CPU unter Last hat.


----------



## cYp` (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Boxed Lüfter brauchbar? (i5 2400)*

Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Antworten.

Wenn der PC jetzt doch eher leise und auch kühlungseffizient gestalltet werden soll,
welche Lüfter würden denn in Frage kommen?

Gruß

cYp


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Boxed Lüfter brauchbar? (i5 2400)*

Da du nicht übertaktest würde ich einen Cooler Master Hyper TX3 oder maximal einen Xigmatek Gaia nehmen!


----------

